# What is your favorite Marvel movie?



## GhostLatte (Feb 19, 2018)

Personally, I would have to say Logan.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 19, 2018)

In Logan they did the black family dirty.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 19, 2018)

Mha fav Mahve movie was Batman Begins


----------



## ThoD (Feb 19, 2018)

I know it's a bad movie and all, also one of the worst in the genre, but I actually enjoyed the 2009 Wolverine movie, so that one. If it's too crappy to accept, go with X-men First Class


leon315 said:


> Mha fav Mahve movie was Batman Begins


Batman is DC, not marvel


----------



## Issac (Feb 19, 2018)

Spider-Man 2  was neat, and I liked the first few X-Men movies. But it's been a while since I've seen the older ones so I don't know if they actually were good or if I was more easily entertained back then. 

The newer Marvel movies have all disappointed me lately, but I must say I liked Ant-Man of the recent ones!


----------



## leon315 (Feb 19, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Batman is DC, not marvel


but after acquisition they are at same family tho! ofc, who wanna see Bruce wayne vs Tony Stark lol


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 19, 2018)

ThoD said:


> I know it's a bad movie and all, also one of the worst in the genre, but I actually enjoyed the 2009 Wolverine movie, so that one. If it's too crappy to accept, go with X-men First Class
> 
> Batman is DC, not marvel


I disliked that movie, but I thought the dynamic between Logan and Victor was amazing.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Feb 19, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Personally, I would have to say Logan.


i rarely watch movies, i do like marvel.
and i happen to watch some of the movies from marvel , i think logan has been one of the best.

i loved that one so much!


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 19, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> i rarely watch movies, i do like marvel.
> and i happen to watch some of the movies from marvel , i think logan has been one of the best.
> 
> i loved that one so much!


Perhaps, one of the few Marvel movies that me tear up.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Feb 19, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Perhaps, one of the few Marvel movies that me tear up.


i had tears too, it is a great movie.


----------



## ThoD (Feb 19, 2018)

leon315 said:


> but after acquisition they are at same family tho! ofc, who wanna see Bruce wayne vs Tony Stark lol


Not really, they are still opposing families, with DC being Time Warner and Marvel being Disney (inb4 Mikey in Marvel).


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2018)

Mine would have to be _Guardians of the Galaxy_, both the first and second installments.  There's just some offbeat and colorful quality to it that isn't common in other Marvel movies.

And by colorful, I mean that the movie has a _way_ better color selection than the variations of grey and black found in the rest of the MCU.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Feb 20, 2018)

Captain America: The Winter Soldier is easily the best comic book movie of all time. Sorry, but The Dark Knight trilogy is overrated.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 20, 2018)

Spider-Man, at least until I rewatch Spider-Man 2. I've just played the first movie more and I think it's my first comic book superhero movie, so there's kind of the "First is best" mentality. Although the CG is pretty dated, I just enjoyed the performances from Tobey Maguire and Willem Defoe, especially the latter. If throwing all other comic book property, it would easily be The Dark Knight.


----------



## rileysrjay (Feb 20, 2018)

Guardians of the Galaxy would probably be my favorite. Logan was awesome too, hopefully X-Men movies will start getting on the right track again after it.


----------



## DaTank45 (Feb 20, 2018)

Blade


----------



## Hi-Dro (Feb 20, 2018)

I feel like Super Hero movies are massively over saturated these days, It annoys me because they overshadow some amazing movies that just get buried under 100's of super hero movies that come out on a monthly basis, and cos there are so many nerds who love Marvel/DC whether it's a shit movie or not, people will go watch it anyway, so they just keep churning them out, like penny sweets. 

That being said. 
Here's a list of Super Hero I consider good Films.

Batman Forever.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 10, 2018)

For me its either Spiderman 2002 or X-MEN 2. 
Also, IMO, Marvel comics from before the 2009 sale to Disney are usually superior to the comics made after Disney bought 'em. This is especially so for the Marvel comics that came out after mid-2015, when they made the *DAMN BONE-HEADED NONSENSE* descion to end the old Marvel comics Universe!!  *RIP 1961-2015 


 *


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 11, 2018)

General preface. I never read comics as a kid. Anything I know of such franchises I know from 90s cartoons and thus they are my main point of reference.

I don't think I will likely watch any of them again. Most are complete fluff from where I sit and while I can enjoy them well enough at the time I tend to sour on them before the credits are out, you occasionally get glimpses of things that could be good in them as well which makes it all the worse.

I would agree the slightly darker/more off kilter ones are better (Logan, Ant Man, Dr Strange) but they never quite make it to truly good and I mostly see wasted potential.

Deadpool I found thoroughly entertaining but I don't know that I want to see another however many films or him popping up as comic relief of a sort in other things.

The first two Blade films and maybe the TV show I might see again. I just saw the TV show had an episode/storyline recut into a film so that will probably be some entertainment later today.
I quite like the Punisher films and I thought the TV show (though I only saw the show and not the origin story in whatever it was in before) was pretty good.

Some of the animated stuff did well for me. I saw an Iron Man "motion comic" for the extremis storyline which served to make whatever Iron Man film it was a passing feature of that much worse.

On a technicality Kingsman is a comic in a Marvel imprint, as was kick ass but I am not including the latter in this. Men in Black could also count under this but unless we are looking at the cartoon I am OK.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2018)

Guardians of the Galaxy would be my favourite, loved both movies and can't wait for vol. 3.


----------



## vinstage (Mar 11, 2018)

Since we're talking Marvel _Movies _Deadpool doesn't count does it.

Spider Man Homecoming was good, but I feel like the story overall just generally sucked, the characters were well portrayed, Tom Holland as Spiderman was a perfect balance making the 'friendly neighborhood spiderman' imo. However, favourite Marvel Movie does have to go to Logan, it's the only film I've actually cried at. F.


----------



## dimmidice (Mar 11, 2018)

My favorite MCU movie is tricky to say. Probably Thor 3. It just had nice action and humor and i love how thor grows and changes throughout his movies.



vinstage said:


> Since we're talking Marvel _Movies _Deadpool doesn't count does it.
> 
> Spider Man Homecoming was good, but I feel like the story overall just generally sucked, the characters were well portrayed, Tom Holland as Spiderman was a perfect balance making the 'friendly neighborhood spiderman' imo. However, favourite Marvel Movie does have to go to Logan, it's the only film I've actually cried at. F.


Op's talking about Logan, so why wouldn't deadpool count? Not MCU, nor Marvel/Disney made but i'm guessing he just means movies based on marvel characters.


----------

